# Why have 1000 m25 drivers not simply walked past 6 coppers and moved XR on?



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I am unaffected by this as I live miles away and don't need to travel there. But why aren't drivers throwing their kids pissy pants where they wet themselves being in the car for hours... over them? Setting off rape alarms next to them, strobes, cold water over them.. I don't believe they really have super glue that strong... I note that idiot ontop of the tube carriage was glued on, but soon got disconnected when he was yanked onto the floor and 'stevenaged' 

How on earth do 6 coppers stop a 1000 strong angry mob? They can't stop 6 girls from running out in front of traffic?

It's illegal to walk on a hard shoulder? If their car is fake broken down? Tow it away and put them in a van for 6 hours?

China or Russia.... they'll be dead... and it would be celebrated... 

I have wall insulation... now all my walls are mouldy   you need to repoint your house.. otherwise water leaks into the insulation and never leaves...


----------



## Pat 36059 (Aug 9, 2015)

TT is a Audi car....... Not TOP TIT


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

so what... how does a TT feature in an "off topic" forum? if you have nothing to contribute... then just don't !


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This is the latest anger, now being diverted to the UK Metropolitan Police after video emerged of a female woke police officer.... assuring the activists they are here to help if they need anything or are in discomfort.



https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/police-filmed-asking-m25-eco-protesters-if-they-need-anything/



Jesus Christ it's illegal to even walk in a hard shoulder... if you notice the police have stopped the traffic 100s of metres away to stop drivers from getting involved, or leaving their engines running close to swampy and his crusty hippies... when it starts pissing down, the police should hold them there to be processed...


Also... I still don't understand why the police need new laws or injunctions, when there is already a law in place? 


In the US 105 people were killed whilst demonstrating and trying to stop traffic. I think 30 car drivers were found guilty.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol... the leader of 'Insulate Britain' hasn't Insulated his own house!!!!

He also likened himself to Winston Churchill , and said the Insulate Britain movement is virtually the same as the Suffragettes (the suffragettes admitted they were essentially terrorists.

Richard Medley read out the definition of 'Fachist'.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

We need more of this.... there must be groups who can target these protests, arrive on bikes and drag them off roads and into hedges.... the UK Police are especially useless currently, the British residents need to Reclaim The Streets 









Emotional clash with motorists as Insulate Britain block four roads in London


Insulate Britain protesters have clashed with motorists including a woman desperate to see her mother in hospital as the group staged another demonstration in London.




www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk






They shouldn't be moved just because they are blocking an ambulance... they should be moved because they are a nuisance... blocking an ambulance should be a stamp and then a drag.

Someone is going to lose it, when they are blamed for a loved one's death, and will be applauded when he/she goes on a spree with an axe.

The police have made a public statement that they cannot really do anything, or prosecute anyone.. this is an invite for 'blue shirt man' to put in the sunglasses and deal with our own pests...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This is so sad to see... someone needs to start smashing heads... 









Drivers clash with Insulate Britain protesters


Motorists confront climate protesters as they block the Blackwall Tunnel during the rush hour.



www.bbc.com





The UK Police are useless. .. they will do nothing to the protesters even though they are all pretty 'middle class'y but will prosecute the first motorist running one over.

Ideally 1970s style, the police would have already infiltrated them like they did with the animal rights activists.. but apparently that was frowned upon  

I am only looking for retaliation against XR etc now... 

They do realise you can get free wall and loft insulation already don't they (non means tested)? We did years ago when we wanted solar panels... 
Apparently, now the wife has a blue badge we can also get free storage heaters too..


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

StuartDB said:


> This is so sad to see... someone needs to start smashing heads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with previous post. Most coppers nowadays are overweight (and only 5'8"). Absolutely zero chance of catching a teenager on his toes in a pair of Nikes! When i was a lad in the 70's, any trouble like this was greeted by the sight of 2 or 3 dark blue Leyland Sherpa's arriving with blacked out windows full of burly coppers with their 'kicking boots' on. 
As its been said most of these so called protesters are mostly middle class oiks with nothing better to do. 🙄


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I do love the hypocrisy..... blame Harry and Meghan for that...

Do as I say, not as I do....









Insulate Britain protester Cameron Ford admits 'I'm not perfect' after photos emerge of his 10,000-mile holiday


The eco-activist, who helped to block roads on the M25, drove from Cambridge to Poland in a diesel van after a four-month stint in Canada




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol... here the ring leader if Insulate Britain said he doesn't care about houses being Insulated and confirmed he's 'just making a name for himself' and wants people to be arrested. 









Ringleader of Insulate admits he ‘doesn’t care’ about insulation


THE ringleader of eco-mob Insulate Britain has admitted he’s a “hypocrite” who “doesn’t care” about insulating homes. Liam Norton – who stormed off Good Mo…




www.thesun.co.uk





And here the top secret meeting stating he wants 120 activists to be in prison during the summit next month... he also wants working class people to give interviews, no more musical instruments at their glue down protests, and if Boris doesn't promise to insulate all the homes in Britain by 2025 Insulate Britain will 'unleash hell' on the UK motorists...

The meeting and plans were listened to by 6 individuals including 1 undercover journalist...  









Insulate Britain gives Boris Johnson ultimatum or will 'unleash hell'


Activists from Insulate Britain plans to cause more misery by yet again blocking major roads in a series of sit-down protests on Wednesday.




 www.dailymail.co.uk







I think the protests are going out of fashion...
One of the complaints from the protestors is the police should be helping them by slowing the traffic down... ?!#[email protected]


----------



## Tom Tim Smith (Oct 3, 2021)

we should ask the french to send some of their CRS riot police squads over here , I believe they might know how to deal with the strangulate britain protesters


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Tom Tim Smith said:


> we should ask the french to send some of their CRS riot police squads over here , I believe they might know how to deal with the strangulate britain protesters





Tom Tim Smith said:


> we should ask the french to send some of their CRS riot police squads over here , I believe they might know how to deal with the strangulate britain protesters


Deploy the water cannon! Soon shift them.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Can someone explain to me that a handful of coppers just managed to deal with probably 40 Hungarian Ultra Hooligans in 5 minutes but take 7 hours to move 5 or 6 Crusties sitting in a road. 

Just f'ing water them all glued to each other, then taser both ends.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Haha... i take that back (based on radio) the coverage just on ITV... just showed the police armed with battons running away from a handful of fans...

No wonder they're not messing with the elderly crusties, they would probably trip over their own laces and taser themselves. 

I bet the Met Police drink Oat Milk and eat Advacardos on brown bread.....


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

You can't help but laugh....









Watch: Insulate Britain protester tied to railing with own banner by furious driver


Footage shows the moment an Insulate Britain protester is tied to a railing with their own banner by an angry driver as climate protests continue.Video shared by the climate activists shows furious motorists dragging the protesters off the road with one man using their own banner to tie them to...




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

For anyone who doesn't understand why police are asking for dashcam footage from before they arrived, in an article about how the police bravely arrested then released 11 protestors to glue themselves again an hour later is clearly because they got a kick-in before the police arrived...









Police appeal for footage after protesters glued their hands to the road


Eleven people were arrested during the Insulate Britain protest




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk





What I don't understand is why the police don't leave them there and just divert the traffic away from them?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

proof there's nowhere to hide when it comes to Climate Hypocrisy


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm in holiday this week
.


I did some TT....


I did some extra work....



I did some fishing....

But my favourite 5 minutes was...

#RangeRoverMum has released a new entire merchandise range....









Backlash after mum who drove into Insulate Britain protesters starts selling merch


A woman who achieved notoriety by driving her car into a group of Insulate Britain protesters last month is clutching onto the fragments of her five minutes of fame by appearing to sell merchandise to unimpressed punters.Posting on Instagram to her 13,300 followers, Sherrilyn Speid shared photos...




www.indy100.com


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol....

These guys will do anything to get in the papers....

I'm glad one is refusing to eat... we already pay for her home, food, mobile phone and clothes, now also for her care inside prison which is more expensive than a hospital bed in a ward - the least she can do not make us pay for her food again.









Insulate Britain protesters jailed for defying road blockade ban


Insulate Britain admitted flouting a ban on protests on the M25 at the High Court.



www.bbc.com















I think there's another 32 of them due in court next week..byyyyeeeeeee...

I'm loving one moody tree hugger got an extra 3 months for being cheeky...  if they are allowed to work - maybe they'll help get our turkeys ready for Christmas, or make glue from dead horses...

Imagine that.... for the rest of their lives they'll need to tick the box to say they have a criminal record whenever they try and get car insurance ( instantly 1000 £ a year more ) their children will be in care... but at least the country has insulation... NOT

I have had so many cold calls telling me my insulation is causing mould... (they are scamming calls, but the insulation is also causing mould)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Jesus... Hunger Strike Wife (should also sell merch HSW ) - husband is a full- time climate activist , but didn't make it to any of the Insulate Britain protests.. he respects her right to not eat and she a scientist so knows what she's doing... maybe he doesn't understand prison... she already won't have any food.. it'll be taken from her and she'll be degraded by Bee - we've all watched Cell Block H and Orange is the New Back. It's not Sandford holiday camp - with Sid and Lizzie - its punches in the face....









Husband of Insulate Britain hunger striker ‘terrified’ but supports her decision


Emma Smart was handed a four-month prison sentence alongside several others for breaching a court injunction.




www.standard.co.uk






Let's face it .. if he has not been at any IB protests... and she's been at them all... she's either banging "close friends with" someone!!! Or he doesn't agree with their stupidity...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Jailed Insulate Britain activists told to pay half National Highways’ fees claim


Further committal proceedings are expected to be issued against other protesters for breaching injunctions.




www.standard.co.uk





This is appalling right / wrong of law.. in order for Highways England to get enough evidence to get the road huggers jailed they spend 90k.... but the judge thinks they could have got the evidence for 45k... so not only have those 9 people cost the Met Police £1 million, and the prison service about another 800k to keep them "rape free" for months on end.. they only need to pay 5k each in costs. Martyrs being cared for and fed on my Income tax, NI and even road tax is an absolute joke!!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Next round of high court proceedings will include an already in gaol (jail for the US spellers) - if he gets another 4 months might not be out until Easter.

Insulate Britain protesters face prison after fresh court summons - The Big Issue


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Now the "hunger striker" only managed 13 days and is admitted to hospital - what this demonstrates is that she has severe mental health problems, she has not been allowed her spectacles for her own safety, as she is trying to kill herself; as long as she doesn't get time off for good behaviour - because she isn't behaving well.

Insulate Britain protester on day 13 of prison hunger strike moved to hospital wing | UK News | Sky News

_I thought you could survive for 20 days without food?_


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol is she Bobby Sands?

She is refusing to eat until the Government meet her demands... 

Torys should do another Christmas Party video for insulation...









No government response yet for Weymouth Insulate Britain campaigner


A jailed Weymouth woman is still waiting on a response from the government...




planetradio.co.uk





I actually think she's now bull-shitting (21 days is a rule of thumb) so she should be dead soon...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Survival/comments/3saqdq


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Well she didn't wait for the government to say they'll insulate every home in the UK... she stopped after 26 days which is coincidently two other reasons, something about an MP requesting a visit.. and something about COP - just utter nonsense really, she saw someone eating one of those amazing c
Caramilk bars of chocolate... Yummy. 









Jailed Insulate Britain eco-activist ENDS hunger strike after 26 days


Emma Smart, 44, had been under medical supervision on the hospital wing at HMP Bronzefield in Ashford, Surrey, since November 26 after refusing food.




www.dailymail.co.uk






I'm looking forward to another 8 new prisoners tomorrow and an existing prisoner with a few extra months. 

What I have noticed is now its cold there's no one sitting on the road. Or is it because the public have started punching then in the face?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Jesus one of the activists didn't turn up to court and had a warrant out for her arrest - is that another 6 months?


----------

